# Glenfiddich helps woundedwarriors.ca



## 421_434_226 (20 Oct 2012)

One of the world's 11 bottles of Glenfiddich Janet Sheed Roberts Reserve sold at an auction in Toronto Friday night for $52,000, setting a new record for Canada.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/10/20/20296486.html


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2012)

I'm sure it would taste awesome with Dr Pepper.   :nod:


----------



## Strike (20 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would taste awesome with Dr Pepper.   :nod:



Bite your tongue!  The older Glenfiddichs actually have personality!


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would taste awesome with Dr Pepper.   :nod:


Or Orange Crush?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Oct 2012)

Get it right lad,.......scotch and diet ROOT BEER.......Dr. Pepper??.....what,...you think I'm uncivilized or something?


Congrats to Wayne and Tess for this fundraiser.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2012)

Well, being an unpretentious Jack Daniels drinker myself, I've never understood the snobbery of Scotch.  :dunno:


----------



## cupper (20 Oct 2012)

Barbarians!



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, being an unpretentious Jack Daniels drinker myself, I've never understood *the snobbery of Scotch*.  :dunno:



You sort of answered your own question. It's all about the snobbery.

Saw an interesting show on the History Channel on Whiskey earlier this week. They covered American Bourbon, Irish Whiskey, Scotch and Canadian Rye.

One thing I didn't realize was that blended Scotches can be made from as many as 30 different single malts. And since Scottish distilleries only make a single malt, they buy / trade malts amongst the other distilleries to create their blended products.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, being an unpretentious Jack Daniels drinker myself, I've never understood the snobbery of Scotch.  :dunno:



Which is why I typically drink Irish whisky ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, being an unpretentious Jack Daniels drinker myself, I've never understood the snobbery of Scotch.  :dunno:




I agree that some, probably most _Scotch_ drinkers are snobs - we single malt _whisky_ drinkers, on the other hand, are just normal folks with a preference for good taste in our glass.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Oct 2012)

I love Scotch.  Just mostly the blended stuff as my pallet is not sophisticated, so no snobbery here.  There are some single malts I do like, but as a rule I'm happy with the blends.  I did try Johnny Blue on my HLTA and found it to be mostly nothing.   Too smooth maybe?  It was nice to try it, but I won't go there again.

Irish Whiskey is nice too.  Bourbon, is like Scotch an acquired taste.  Tried Jack, once.  That was enough.  More for you Journey...


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Oct 2012)

Whatever one's taste, surely we can all agree that the cause involved received the benefit of any doubt?


----------



## Hawk (20 Oct 2012)

Polluting single malt with Dr Pepper or anything else??? Sacrilege! The only thing you mix with Scotch, is more Scotch!

Hawk


----------



## Strike (20 Oct 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I agree that some, probably most _Scotch_ drinkers are snobs - we single malt _whisky_ drinkers, on the other hand, are just normal folks with a preference for good taste in our glass.



I agree.  I have a nice single malt from Japan that you should try.  It rivals the Scottish products.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Oct 2012)

Scotch is scotch some are good, some are great. The only one I have ever refused to drink was one handed to me in a plastic cup. I will say I am partial to 15 yo single malts.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> The only one I have ever refused to drink was one handed to me in a plastic cup.


It's all Zen, grasshopper -- it's the space _within_ that's important.


----------



## GAP (20 Oct 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I will say I am partial to 15 yo single malts.



doesn't that qualify as jail bait?   ;D


----------



## my72jeep (20 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's all Zen, grasshopper -- it's the space _within_ that's important.


No no I swear the cup was melting.........


----------



## my72jeep (20 Oct 2012)

:facepalm:





			
				GAP said:
			
		

> doesn't that qualify as jail bait?   ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Oct 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> I agree.  I have a nice single malt from Japan that you should try.  It rivals the Scottish products.




I second that. Best Whisky I have had recently were from Japan!

Like Recce Guy I am a huge fan of the Irish whisky, triple stilled amongst my favourite. Otherwise, all Irish I have found to be tasty.  I am having a few drams of Bruichladdich with a fine Cohiba this evening.

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (21 Oct 2012)

Couple buys rare whisky for $52,000
Proceeds donated to Canadian troops
By QMI Agency 
Article Link

One of the world's 11 bottles of Glenfiddich Janet Sheed Roberts Reserve sold at an auction in Toronto Friday night for $52,000, setting a new record for Canada.

Dave and Laurie (who didn't want their last names used) from Etobicoke, Ont., were the winning bidders of the 55-year-old Scotch and the proceeds were donated to WoundedWarriors.ca, a not-for-profit organization that assists and improves the quality of life of wounded Canadian soldiers and their families.

"I'm truly overwhelmed with the level of support we've received from the William Grant & Sons family distillery through this auction and beyond," Capt. Wayne Johnston, the founder of WoundedWarriors.ca, said. "Every penny from this bottle's auction will go towards wounded Canadian soldiers and their families and I'm thrilled that the Grant's family has chosen to help."

Considered one of the most prestigious whiskies ever released by the Glenfiddich distillery, the Janet Sheed Roberts Reserve was produced to recognize the long life and contributions Roberts made to her family's distillery. Roberts, the granddaughter of distillery founder William Grant, was part of a pioneering legacy that began 125 years ago.

Roberts' great-niece, Sally Gordon Woof, travelled to Canada to witness the seventh bottle sell at auction. 
More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

Well done (again) Glenfiddich!


> World-renowned whisky maker Glenfiddich is donating $2 from the sale of every bottle of its 15-year-old single malt scotch sold in Canada since January to a non-profit organization that helps members of the Canadian Forces returning from conflict zones adjust to civilian life.
> 
> The donation, announced Wednesday at the Moss Park Armoury in Toronto, amounts to $131,616 and is the biggest  gift Wounded Warriors Canada has received since it was founded in 2006.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 6 Nov 13


----------



## Scott (7 Nov 2013)

While I'm not really a fan of Glenfiddich, I think this news will help me the next time I buy a crock.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Nov 2013)

And here I was still telling my wife: "No! I don't need a special reason to pour myself a scott when I sit down to read after supper".


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> "No! I don't need a special reason to pour myself a *scott* when I sit down to read after supper".


Not that there's anything WRONG with that ....


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not that there's anything WRONG with that ....



What about Scott?  How does he feel about it?


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What about Scott?  How does he feel about it?



I suppose it would depend on who is doing the drinking?


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What about Scott?  How does he feel about it?





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I suppose it would depend on who is doing the drinking?


op:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Nov 2013)

Damn! Too late for editing.

Don't I feel like an idiot - must have had too much scotch last night.


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2013)

Ohhh.....so sorry I missed this one until now......shoot!!


----------

